# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  COMPOST CASA GRANDE CLASE A - TIPO 3

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Composición:*  pH  7.0 – 7.4  C.E. dS/m 4.2 – 5.2  Materia orgánica % 30.0 – 34.0  Humedad % 22.0 – 30.0  Carbono Orgánico Total % 20.0 – 25.0  Nitrógeno Total % 1.0 – 1.2  Fosforo total % 1.5 – 2.5  Potasio total % 1.2 – 1.8  Calcio total % 3.0 – 5.0  Magnesio total % 1.2 – 1.5  Sodio total % 0.3 – 0.4  Relación C/N  12.0 – 14.0    *Fabricación:* Producción por el sistema de compostaje de residuos orgánicos del cultivo de caña de azúcar y agropecuarios.  *Dosis:* Según cultivo  Instalación                              : 50.0 – 150.0 toneladas/hectáreaMantenimiento anual             : 05 – 30.0 toneladas/hectárea *Presenación:*  A granelEn sacos de 50 kgSegún solicitud del cliente *Informes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: El Niño en casa Artículo: Dirigencia sindical rompe el diálogo con empresa agroindustrial Casa Grande Artículo: Prosperidad en Perú estimula crecimiento de clase media Biohuerto en casa Inversión del Grupo Gloria en azucarera Casa Grande sumará US$ 60 millones a fin de año

----------

